# Belleayre 3/28



## JimG. (Mar 28, 2019)

2 weeks ago I thought I was done with the trees at Belle for the season. I was wrong:






Awesome spring day started out cold. By 11 everything got good. Afternoon featured corny bump lines. Nice.
A week ago the woods were toast. Now I'm praying for another miracle 18".


----------



## legalskier (Mar 29, 2019)

I went on Wednesday which also started out cold then got a bit milder- just had to get another taste. My wife came along with her snow shoes for the trail system off the lower mountain- first time snow shoeing this season. I started out with lots of runs off Supechief, then headed into the woods, which were in terrific shape. That's Roaring Brook on the left in the first pic below. The second pic I believe is off Horseshoe Pass looking back at Winisook and the third is Peekmoose which they let get bumped up on skier's left. Gradually made my way west to Dreamcatcher, and almost everything in between. I was having a blast  & the day went by much too fast. All for $21!


----------



## Ol Dirty Noodle (Mar 29, 2019)

I’ll be there tomorrow rain and all


----------



## kingslug (Mar 29, 2019)

Nice


----------



## legalskier (Mar 31, 2019)

Ol Dirty Noodle said:


> I’ll be there tomorrow rain and all



How was it?


----------



## Ol Dirty Noodle (Mar 31, 2019)

legalskier said:


> How was it?



Lotta bare ground, trees are toast.  There was good snow littered with huge slush puddles and icy spots, pretty empty though,lifts were ski on all day, rode the gondola solo a few times.


----------



## hub8 (Mar 31, 2019)

Was there Saturday with my son.  Arrived late, left early.  Pond skimming was unfortunately rescheduled for next week.

Yahoo under lift 7.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G935U using Tapatalk


----------

